# dx code for thoracic insufficiency



## shirley127 (Feb 25, 2012)

I work for an orthopaedic practice. We see children with thoracic insufficiency. I cannot find a dx for this. I find respiratory but am not sure if this is correct. Please help
Shirley


----------



## Biller385 (Feb 27, 2012)

www.cigna.com/assets/docs/health-care-professionals/coverage_positions/mm_0259_c...

Try this website.  Cigna lists some DX code for this.  If this link does not put up the website, google Thoracic insufficiency and look for Cigna.

Cathy


----------

